# help with schedule on Trendnet TEW-753DAP



## puma99dk| (Apr 8, 2014)

oki, i am having a weird problem here with this Trendnet TEW-753DAP access point, in the schedule, if i put in the hours where it needs to turn on it's wifi which is from 6:00 am to 08:00am, then from 01:00p.m. to 02:30p.m and then from 04:00p.m. to 11:59p.m. it don't turn on the wifi or it turns it on and then it turns it off a little later, but if i make a test profile as shown in the picture below from like 08:00a.m. to 12:00a.m. (lunch time) it seems to stay on without a problem, but it can't find do the others.






it doesn't matter if it's connected from my laptop to ap with cable or from internet to the ap it just don't work properly and there ain't another firmware out for it and this is starting to bug me since u can't choose what it will do turn off or on wifi i miss that feature but i can reboot it.

first it worked like i put in the hours where i wanted to wifi to stay off, but it didn't activate or turned off the wifi it was just off permanently, then after a reset and trying again it started to work like i put in the hours and it just turned on the wifi but then it started turning the wifi off randomly maybe 5 or 10mins after.

oh and before i forgot this is the 3 router i get of this brand and model, there was purchased 2 for this school and the first one that was setup works fine but it's like after the second one started this problem i have now the other 2 i had, did the same as this one, but the company i purchased them from says this one works and they tested it like 10mins without finding anything wrong.

i have setup schedules in routers (which support it) and access points before, but that's long ago. But with this interface i feel i am missing the setting if i wanna turn off or on wifi.


----------



## Rhyseh (Apr 8, 2014)

May be a silly question but are your NTP and time-zone settings all set correctly?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 8, 2014)

Rhyseh said:


> May be a silly question but are your NTP and time-zone settings all set correctly?



yes, i even set time manually.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 8, 2014)

I see a weird "undefined" in there is that present on the others that do work properly?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 8, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> I see a weird "undefined" in there is that present on the others that do work properly?



it makes the "undefined" it self, and it uses 24hour clock this is how i fill it out:





then i hit "Add" and it takes away one 0 in 13:00 to make it 13:0 but underneath it shows it like this:



 

then am i doing anything wrong?


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 8, 2014)

To me it looks like the firmware isn't quite right. Has this been reset to see if it corrects the issues? 

I would redo all the time settings for its and shiggles and see if that helps.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 8, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> To me it looks like the firmware isn't quite right. Has this been reset to see if it corrects the issues?
> 
> I would redo all the time settings for its and shiggles and see if that helps.



i have reset it once or twice and the place i purchased it from has too.

maybe i should try reflash it with the exact same firmware bcs there ain't a newer version out which is annoying if there is something wrong why they don't get it fixed then.

hmm so far it's like it's a couple of mins or something behind on activating the wireless, maybe that's because i run manuel time settings for now, not NTP.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 8, 2014)

yes, try to reflash the f/w


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 9, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> yes, try to reflash the f/w



i reflashed this not 5mins ago with FW_TEW-753DAP(v1_0R)-2-0-0.zip the only firmware available at Trendnet

but that just shows the same remixedcat :/


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I think it's the firmware being poopy  If you've completely reset/reflashed/reconfiged and it's still doing this it's on them (trendnet) and it sounds like they are not being very helpful. 

Buuuut, you can badger them some more and see if you get results....

BTW is it PoE only or can it be ran from a normal plug? If possible you might want to try that?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 9, 2014)

i can only access it through cable, when internet is connected to it.

right now after factory reset, i kept the default ip settings, just synchronized the clock with my laptop, put in 3 schedule values so far they turned on and off no problems.

now i am excited to see if it can remember this for tomorrow.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 10, 2014)

hmm, oki this AP has officially done it for me, it don't remember the shit i put in after 24hours it don't turn on and off anymore, even the time is 1mins off compared to my laptop.

i will talk with my boss first and then say i think we might need to get another brand that's better since this don't remember anymore.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 10, 2014)

Aww man! What is your budget?

Meraki is poe and has awesome control s but a little pricey.

Amped is cheaper but no poe ...


----------

